# Door Speakers



## Nissanguy1982 (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm not a sound finatic. I was happy with the factory (non-Bose) door speakers, but now one is blown. I'm looking for something that is a direct replacement $50 or less. Any suggestions? I'm told they are 6X9, the will be pared with the stock head unit.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can get a genuine Nissan replacement speaker, P/N: 28157-JM00A, from 1stAAANissanParts.com for $40+shipping.

If you want to go aftermarket, you can go to Crutchfield.com and get a pair of Sound Ordnance P-69 speakers for $45 and free shipping and free installation instructions. They are 6x9 2-way speakers with a 3-year warranty.


----------



## Nissanguy1982 (Jul 8, 2013)

Ordered the P-69s, thank you.


----------



## briano42 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi,
You may want to double check that.
The 2014 Rogue has 6.5" round speaekrs, not 6x9. 
I don;t see that you menitoned the year of your Rogue...?


----------

